# Primary Ti, why do I seem like a feeler?



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

So I'm pretty much without a doubt that my primary cognitive function is Ti, with a Ne auxiliary. But why the hell is my primary Ti if I act more like Fe? I'm emotionally "needy," desiring attention and praise, I feel a great desire to express myself to other people and am very open about my feelings. I enjoy social situations and can be extremely empathetic even to strangers. In my personal relationships I'm the one who wants to talk about 'feelings' and needs the higher amount of intimate communication.

I've been trying to understand the eight functions of type from the Beebe model, though I'm afraid it's difficult for me to process... Is it likely that I'm a natural Ti and simply expressing more Fe (or Fi) as an opposing personality complex, or possibly the other way around..? As far as the MBTI test I've either tested as or been called anything xNxx, but right now I'm wavering between ENFP and INTP. What I'd really like to know is this: Which functions am I meant to use and which ones are unhealthy?


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you sure you aren't an ENTP? If you were, you would be Ne-Ti-Fe-Si. And sometimes tertiary functions can play a major role in your personality. I as an ISTJ definitely use a lot of Fi.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

How do you know that you have dominant Ti? As for which functions you are supposed to have, that would be whatever comes naturally, even if you don't know what it is.


----------



## bogdan (Sep 11, 2009)

Ti will need to suppress your feelings, because it's an objective function, so unless you made a balance between your T and your F, you're not a Ti dominant anymore.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

bogdan said:


> Ti will need to suppress your feelings, because it's an objective function, so unless you made a balance between your T and your F, you're not a Ti dominant anymore.


Ti is a _subjective _function (it's introverted). 

Okay, some function questions, so you can't get your order right?

Tell me, what do you think you're weakest function is? 

*Firstly, a few questions regarding Fi and Fe (because if you use Fi it means you're not a Ti user):*

Do you always know how you feel about things, when you learn new information do you evaluate it's worth in accordance to your life or do you understand other people outside yourself better?

Do you want to change how you're feeling a lot?

Do unconventional and surprising situations make you feel uncomfortable or do accept them easy?

Do you route for the underdog? 

Would you rather people follow a guide line to morality or everyone act in accordance to what they think morality is?



> So I'm pretty much without a doubt that my primary cognitive function is Ti, with a Ne auxiliary. But why the hell is my primary Ti if I act more like Fe? I'm emotionally "needy," desiring attention and praise, I feel a great desire to express myself to other people and am very open about my feelings. I enjoy social situations and can be extremely empathetic even to strangers. In my personal relationships I'm the one who wants to talk about 'feelings' and needs the higher amount of intimate communication.


This is Ne actually (and a bit of Fi).



> : Which functions am I meant to use and which ones are unhealthy?


Every function is healthy O_O.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Ti is a _subjective _function (it's introverted).
> 
> Okay, some function questions, so you can't get your order right?
> 
> ...


I'm not completely sure what my weakest function is, as the more advanced cognitive functions tests keep 404ing on me. xP But I think it's safe to say probably Se and/or Fi are my weakest.

*Do you always know how you feel about things, when you learn new information do you evaluate it's worth in accordance to your life or do you understand other people outside yourself better?*
Yes, I pretty much always know how I feel about things and evaluate it in accordance to my life.

*Do you want to change how you're feeling a lot?*
Only because I know I have difficulty handling my emotions and it gets in the way of things.

*Do unconventional and surprising situations make you feel uncomfortable or do accept them easy?*
I accept them easily.

*Do you route for the underdog?*
Some of the time, I guess. I don't really pick sides much.

*Would you rather people follow a guide line to morality or everyone act in accordance to what they think morality is?*
I think it's impossible to expect individuals to follow any sort of guideline when they all have their own way of thinking. Everybody already acts in accordance to what they think morality is, even if it appears otherwise.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

kittychris07 said:


> Are you sure you aren't an ENTP? If you were, you would be Ne-Ti-Fe-Si. And sometimes tertiary functions can play a major role in your personality. I as an ISTJ definitely use a lot of Fi.


I've considered it, but for one my Ti is much stronger than my Ne, and I just don't seem to fit into the ENTP group at all. I have an extremely high sense of personal ethics and I feel the urge to give more than I take. For many reasons I ruled out that group, but I guess it's possible that I just don't want to think of myself ans ENTP.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

> *Do you always know how you feel about things, when you learn new information do you evaluate it's worth in accordance to your life or do you understand other people outside yourself better?*
> Yes, I pretty much always know how I feel about things and evaluate it in accordance to my life.


That's Fi over Fe.



> *Do you want to change how you're feeling a lot?*
> Only because I know I have difficulty handling my emotions and it gets in the way of things.


Ti. 



> *Do unconventional and surprising situations make you feel uncomfortable or do accept them easy?*
> I accept them easily.


Most likely Fi, not Fe anyway.



> *Do you route for the underdog?*
> Some of the time, I guess. I don't really pick sides much


Hmmm. 



> *Would you rather people follow a guide line to morality or everyone act in accordance to what they think morality is?*
> I think it's impossible to expect individuals to follow any sort of guideline when they all have their own way of thinking. Everybody already acts in accordance to what they think morality is, even if it appears otherwise.


Fi once again.

So now more than likely Fi and Te are actually seeming more possible right now, meaning we have to find out whether you use Se/Ni or Si/Ne. Do you know?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> That's Fi over Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm almost positive I'm Ne, but I don't know for sure about the S... I don't seem to use sensing as much, though I would like to. I guess probably Si/Ne?


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Ne/Si, Fi/Te: probably ENFP.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

madhatter said:


> Ne/Si, Fi/Te: probably ENFP.


I guess, except my strongest function by far is Ti according to all the tests and descriptions.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I guess, except my strongest function by far is Ti according to all the tests and descriptions.


Introverted function may be easier to notice when you are introspecting and introverting 

If Ti is your dominant what is your auxiliary and how do you know it is weaker than your Ti?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

vel said:


> Introverted function may be easier to notice when you are introspecting and introverting
> 
> If Ti is your dominant what is your auxiliary and how do you know it is weaker than your Ti?


My auxiliary is Ne and I know it's weaker because I use it less. Maybe I'm not supposed to, who knows. xD


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

And backing up @vel,

The more you use your introverted functions, the easier is it to slip into a dominant-tertiary introverted loop, which can do a lot to fuck up your perception of things. For instance, you could think about the Ti-Si loop. Ti dominants, looking to check if their understandings are right, resort to Si to recall on past information. As they do it, they have new understandings, which they'll try to verify by looking for past information provided by Si. 

The more the loop loops, the more distorted the perception of the original fact is lost. And to add a twist, what if you're falling back to your auxiliary Fe after a loop? You may have been in the loop - that is a low energy cycle - for so long that you may have lost awareness of that function.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Leaves said:


> And backing up @vel,
> 
> The more you use your introverted functions, the easier is it to slip into a dominant-tertiary introverted loop, which can do a lot to fuck up your perception of things. For instance, you could think about the Ti-Si loop. Ti dominants, looking to check if their understandings are right, resort to Si to recall on past information. As they do it, they have new understandings, which they'll try to verify by looking for past information provided by Si.
> 
> The more the loop loops, the more distorted the perception of the original fact is lost. And to add a twist, what if you're falling back to your auxiliary Fe after a loop? You may have been in the loop - that is a low energy cycle - for so long that you may have lost awareness of that function.


Sounds like a very possible truth in my situation - but I still have no way of knowing which function is the more natural one, yes? If anything I feel like I've lost awareness of my Se or Fe so badly that I've become perceptively impaired.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Sounds like a very possible truth in my situation - but I still have no way of knowing which function is the more natural one, yes? If anything I feel like I've lost awareness of my Se or Fe so badly that I've become perceptively impaired.


It is always the dominant-teritary loop though with auxiliary missing out, so you'd know your dominant. And if you know your dominant you can narrow your type down to 2 types out of 16.

You seem more like a feeler because your feelings are extraverted. You would interact with world outside on basis of extraverted functions, so whichever ones those are will be the ones making an appearance. The fact that his concerns you though may be consequence of your stronger Ti.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

vel said:


> It is always the dominant-teritary loop though with auxiliary missing out, so you'd know your dominant. And if you know your dominant you can narrow your type down to 2 types out of 16.
> 
> You seem more like a feeler because your feelings are extraverted. You would interact with world outside on basis of extraverted functions, so whichever ones those are will be the ones making an appearance. The fact that his concerns you though may be consequence of your stronger Ti.


So... wait... I know my dominant? Does that mean that it is Ti, or that I should figure it out?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

hziegel said:


> So... wait... I know my dominant? Does that mean that it is Ti, or that I should figure it out?


Well, you have stated that it is your strongest function. And there is just no way you can be missing your dominant function


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I guess, except my strongest function by far is Ti according to all the tests and descriptions.


What parts of the descriptions of Ti/Fi/Fe/Te do you agree/not agree with?


----------



## Zefyra (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you considered the possibility of INFJ? They are Ni Fe Ti Se. You mentioned in one of your posts that you thought Se could be your lowest function. From what Ive read a good many INFJs associate strongly with the descriptions of Ti. And I believe that this would be in better keeping with the dom-tertiary loop theory, seeing as you feel so strongly attached with your Ti. Its seems that there is alot of confusion at times between Ni and Ne. It might be helpful for you to read some of the descriptions of Ni, even if you have already done so in the past. There are several around this forum that are quite informative.
These are just my thoughts. Disregard at will :wink:


----------

